

SSL for your custom domain on Google App Engine - stickfigure
http://blorn.com/post/20185054195/ssl-for-your-domain-on-google-app-engine

======
Sami_Lehtinen
As far as I know, Googles own redirector allows forwarding only to front-page.
I have tried it and it caused some problems. Therefore I opted for more
customizable redirection option.

